# Splice behind wall?



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

there is no code legal way to have the splice buried in the wall.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

mn1247 said:


> Is there any way to splice a cable (14-2) behind a wall and leave it concealed? I understand that junction boxes should always be accessible. Any way around this?
> 
> Thanks
> Eric


Nope., not with standard items and with any junction box it have to be accessable to it.

And I am not crazy with hidden splices and hidden junction box I just have one not too long ago in France 30 hidden junction boxes took me not super long to find it all of it.[ Half day in first floor and other half day on second floor ]

Merci,
Marc


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

The job I'm currently working on is a complete re-wire. A fire started in the attic due to a hidden splice joint.


----------



## NJMarine (Apr 13, 2011)

Amp makes a product to splice for 14/2, 14/3, 12/2, 12/3 without a junction box.
The product does comply with 330.24(b)
*B) Devices of Insulating Material.* 
Switch, outlet, and *tap devices of insulating material shall be permitted to be used without boxes* in exposed cable wiring and *for rewiring in existing buildings where the cable is concealed and fished.* Openings in such devices shall form a close fit around the outer covering of the cable, and the device shall fully enclose the part of the cable from which any part of the covering has been removed. Where connections to conductors are by binding-screw terminals, there shall be available as many terminals as conductors.


----------



## legende (Apr 19, 2010)

NJMarine said:


> Amp makes a product to splice for 14/2, 14/3, 12/2, 12/3 without a junction box.
> The product does comply with 330.24(b)
> *B) Devices of Insulating Material.*
> Switch, outlet, and *tap devices of insulating material shall be permitted to be used without boxes* in exposed cable wiring and *for rewiring in existing buildings where the cable is concealed and fished.* Openings in such devices shall form a close fit around the outer covering of the cable, and the device shall fully enclose the part of the cable from which any part of the covering has been removed. Where connections to conductors are by binding-screw terminals, there shall be available as many terminals as conductors.


NJMarine , would this work as well - found it @HD site:
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

and this is legal in NJ, right?


----------



## NJMarine (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes that will work. Make sure you put the correct wires in the right slots. I also put tape around it, but that is my way.
I have used them many times and have never failed an inspection for using them. I would pass it, because it is aproved and meets the code.


----------



## Code05 (May 24, 2009)

That thing is listed for trailer connections. It is not a substitute for a box in standard wiring that I know of.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Legal or not legal....the thing to remember is....everywhere you have a connection....you have a potential for a bad connection....and a fire.....

Wire is cheap....especially when compared to the potential consequences.........

I'm in the middle of a 2-story addition to my house....I have a lot of work connecting my existing wiring to the new panel....In one case, I will have to replace about 30' of romex so that I don't have to use a junction box. Yea, I know, some guys would say..."Just put in the box and connect it there". I could....but I intend to be here a long time....I actually like my wife and kids....I travel a lot....I do not want to have to worry about the wiring....

As they say, never enough time to do it right, but always enough time to do it over.....

Wire is cheap.....


----------



## junkcollector (Nov 25, 2007)

Those Tyco trailer house connectors are junk. They rely in insulation piercing connections that have very little contact area and will fail eventually. 

I would be creative and figure out a way to run new wire so you don't need a box. People come on here all the time and say that it is "impossible to run new wire" in their case, but anything is possible.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

NJMarine.,

I have see that kind connectors before on the moble home that is the most common item I have see for that useage espcally with double wide they use that to join together for compleated circuit and many time I have got few service call from that item due they will fail in few years and have to resort to proper juction box and spice it with wirenuts and slove the issue with it.

I know they are used few spots in resdentail home but again that is pretty limited { I know the last time the inspector in Wisconsin did not allow it in the regular resdentail home at all so AFAIK that may change }

Merci,
Marc


----------



## legende (Apr 19, 2010)

NJMarine said:


> Yes that will work. Make sure you put the correct wires in the right slots. I also put tape around it, but that is my way.
> I have used them many times and have never failed an inspection for using them. I would pass it, because it is aproved and meets the code.


Thanks a lot NJMarine! Now I can use these 2 good spare lengths of 14-2 that would've gone wasted and return the 50' I just purchased to HD. :thumbsup:

But, I guess the others have reservations about it , now that I just read them. Maybe be safe than sorry.


----------



## NJMarine (Apr 13, 2011)

These splices have a purpose. I use them when I cannot run a new wire . Such as when front light sconces need to be moved over and the romex is not long enough.


----------



## OhioHomeDoctor (Sep 27, 2011)

NJMarine said:


> These splices have a purpose. I use them when I cannot run a new wire . Such as when front light sconces need to be moved over and the romex is not long enough.


Yuuuup. +1


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Knob and tube is not legal but a soldered knob and tube T joint is much safer and longer lasting than a gizmo with a push-in-and-it-sticks connection or an insulation piercing connection. THe latter does not belong buried in a wall, legal or not. It can be used for situations such as a light fixture mounted on a wall with no box behind it.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Knob and tube is still in the NEC and can still be used under certain circumstances.


----------



## whatsup (Oct 1, 2011)

check code reference, 330.24(b) refers to metal-clad cable bending radius.I think you were refering to 334.40(b) and this not for splices, but, typically used in mobile homes, rv's and maybe modular homes.


----------

